# Viewing is not permited using the recorder's HDMI output. Try another TV input.



## bwalker (Aug 8, 2008)

DIRECTV ERROR MESSAGE on screen: "Viewing is not permited using the recorder's HDMI output. Try another TV input."

This is the very first time I have seen this message, ever. 

What is going on recently?

I even brought out all my other HR10-250 units and they are showing the same message.

It shows on channels such as 100 and 200 for example but not on 101 or 201.

Is there a new problem or change in something?

I hooked up the HDMI cable for the first time for over 6 months. I even tried another BRAND NEW DVI-HDMI cable and no difference.

Also, I put brand new drives with new software in them as well as unplugging the power and waiting for awhile plus resetting them and even deleting all. Nothing changes it. Very strange.

In the information screen it says that the HDMI STATUS: HDCP Not Enabled.

The units are not activated but never saw this before.

What causes this? Did something change?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

100 is a test channel.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=142010


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

What kind of TV are you using? You didn't happen to change that, did you?

Also, are you running your signal through a HDMI switcher or home theater receiver before it gets to your TV?


----------



## bwalker (Aug 8, 2008)

Is 500 a test channel also? It happens on 100, 200 and 500. Maybe more but havnt tried.

The cable is connected directly from the HR10-250 to the monitor using the DVI to HDMI cable only. 
Never saw this before ever so I am hoping it really is a NEW thing?

If I am using a controlled software version that was just installed using a old version of dvrupgrade 6.3e (did all of this for test purposes just now when i saw this happen) then how the heck can they put that error message on the screen? Where did the code/logic come from for that to happen?

SECOND QUESTION: also why does the setting in the unactivated receviers say HDMI STATUS: HDCP Not Enabled ? Does that have something to do with it? I do see that the HDMI status will say that when the DVI cable is plugged in and say "Not Connected" when the DVI cable is not plugged in.

I am confused about how they are doing this and why the status is like that even when I am not on a HDMI channel. Shouldnt that status say Enabled and in what cases?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

These channels are being used to test an HD C(opy)P(rotection) scheme. Exactly how this will be used is not clear at this time. What the screen is telling you is that the HDMI Cable and/or connection on the TV is not compliant with HDCP.

Speculation: some television content in the future may be delivered with some type of HD copy protection on it and you wont be able to see it on your TV, because your wire and or/connection could allow copying of that material. Purely speculative but we know from some broadcasting errors recently that recording of certain programs has been blocked.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> These channels are being used to test an HD C(opy)P(rotection) scheme. Exactly how this will be used is not clear at this time. What the screen is telling you is that the HDMI Cable and/or connection on the TV is not compliant with HDCP.
> 
> Speculation: some television content in the future may be delivered with some type of HD copy protection on it and you wont be able to see it on your TV, because your wire and or/connection could allow copying of that material. Purely speculative but we know from some broadcasting errors recently that recording of certain programs has been blocked.


Think your High $$$ PPV, 1080p content and maybe a premium channel or two.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

If I remember correctly DVI does not support HDCP.


----------



## morphy (Jun 5, 2007)

I could care less about them enforcing SOC (selectable output control) on PPV channels, but if they enforce it on premium HD channels, then, well lets just say:

H
D
F
U
R
Y


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

davring said:


> If I remember correctly DVI does not support HDCP.


DVI certainly CAN support HDCP, but many older devices that have DVI connections do not have HDCP support.

I'm currently using a Samsung 245BW computer monitor that supports HDCP via DVI, and have used it to watch Blu-Ray content via HDMI-to-DVI as well as through the computer with protected content, and it works fine.

There were even some early HDMI-equipped TVs that didn't support HDCP, but not many.

I did some HD-DVR upgrades in a house where the owner had bought two 50" Panasonic pro plasma monitors sometime around 2001/2002. They only had a single component BNC connection (he fortunately already had the adapter cables). I had to let him know that those monitors he paid over $20,000 each for will be useless once HDCP is turned on...


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I must have encountered what you have described, maybe an older set that did not support HDCP and had DVI. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> These channels are being used to test an HD C(opy)P(rotection) scheme. Exactly how this will be used is not clear at this time. What the screen is telling you is that the HDMI Cable and/or connection on the TV is not compliant with HDCP.
> 
> Speculation: some television content in the future may be delivered with some type of HD copy protection on it and you wont be able to see it on your TV, because your wire and or/connection could allow copying of that material. Purely speculative but we know from some broadcasting errors recently that recording of certain programs has been blocked.


Got it in one Larry, from what I have been reading it is an industry-wide change where DIRECTV and the other broadcast providers must start enforcing HDPC.

From the scuttlebutt I have been hearing, the PPV channels are going to be the first ones that get it added. I just do not know exactly when this will happen or which ones it will be added to.

Of course they cannot enforce HDCP over component connections, which will probably be my end solution. (My TV does not support HDCP)


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Draconis said:


> Got it in one Larry, from what I have been reading it is an industry-wide change where DIRECTV and the other broadcast providers must start enforcing HDPC.
> 
> From the scuttlebutt I have been hearing, the PPV channels are going to be the first ones that get it added. I just do not know exactly when this will happen or which ones it will be added to.
> 
> Of course they cannot enforce HDCP over component connections, which will probably be my end solution. (My TV does not support HDCP)


It *is* an industry-wide change; HDCP is here already, but not consistantly enabled and enforced. That is changing.

You are right that PPV is likely the first place it will be widely used, but also premiums like HBO (who is very protective of its content) won't be far behind.

Components will continue to work, but will be downscaled to 480p for HDCP content. This will close the "analog hole" that so terrifies the content providers. When that happens, you will need all HDCP-compliant devices in your connection chain between your receiver and your TV/monitor in order to watch HDCP-protected content in HD.

The same is true with your computer; your OS, CD/DVD/Blu-Ray drive, video card, and monitor must all be HDCP complaint, or you won't be able to view protected content.


----------

